# Working in the oil and gas industry



## Offshoreworker (Jan 11, 2011)

Working in the oil and gas industry – particularly offshore – is extremely well paid, but something you do only for a short time. It is true that the industry does pay well, especially given the offshore work pattern of two weeks on and two or three weeks off, although the differential with other industries is not as large as you might think.


----------

